# Here we go.....



## schmacka (Mar 8, 2007)

OK, This is an after the fact question. 

I have a 2002 Ford F150 with the 4.6 V-8 with the 3.55, Can tow #6900's. 

I just bought an new Jayco Jay Flight 29BHS that has a dry weight of #5400's. And was wondering if there were any special concerns or things I should be aware of? 

I will have a weight distribution hitch and sway control installed when I pick up the trailer. I already have a Tekonsha Voyager brake control in the truck and will have a Transmission cooler installed before I take delivery. 

I already drive like a sissy when I am not towing a trailer and am really pretty careful. I have pulled a #3000 pop-up and my ATV trailer all over the place. 
But I have never pulled anything this big. 

What are you guys thoughts? 


How is it one careless match can start a forest fire, but it takes a whole box to start a campfire?


----------



## Texas_Camper (Mar 9, 2007)

Re: Here we go.....

That is most likely the dry weight of a basic trailer.  To get the actual weight, you have to add in any options such as awning, a/c, full propane bottles and sometimes even the spare tire is considered an option and will not be included in the basic weight.  Murhpys Law as applied to RV's says that the amount of stuff you need for a trip increases in direct porportion to the amout of storage space you have.  You can put a lot of clothing, bedding, groceries,  tv set, dvd player, and other "vital and necessary" stuff in a 29 foot trailer.  Not to mention lawn chairs and toys.  
You'll be surprised how much weight the a/c, awning and other things add to the weight very quickly.  I'd bet that trailer weighs 6800 lbs when you tow it off the lot.  Do you have an onboard fresh water tank?  20 gal of water = 160 lbs.  
In my opinion, you're really pushing it.  
You said this was an after the fact question... all I can say is "Good Luck".  I feel you're really gonna need it...


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 9, 2007)

Re: Here we go.....

Your gears (3.55) are really not up to snuff (too high) to tow that much weight.  That is probably not what you want to hear, but small V-8 1/2 ton pickups are not the best vehicles to tow with.  I would be willing to bet you will have problems in the hills.  A 29 foot TT is pretty big for a F150.


----------



## hertig (Mar 9, 2007)

Re: Here we go.....

That 6900 pound towing weight is computed with the truck completely empty, with no cargo, no accessories, no passengers.  Just a 150 pound driver and a bit of gas.  Anything over this comes right off the towing capacity.

1/2 ton pickups, even the ones designed for towing (bigger engine, tow package, better gears) generally won't tow over 6000 pounds well.  With yours, I think even 5000 pounds will be a bit much for it except perhaps on level ground.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 9, 2007)

Re: Here we go.....

Hey, I saw a new Ford F-150 ad on TV tonight with a claim of 11,000 lbs tow rating.  The highest in its class.  Also, the new Toyota Tundra is advertising something like 10,000 or 10,500 lbs tow rating for their new 1/2 ton.  Things they are a changing.  I think my 2003 Dodge CTD was rated at 10,000 lbs for trailers and like 13,500 for 5th wheels.


----------



## utmtman (Mar 10, 2007)

Re: Here we go.....

My little S15 GMC Sonoma was rated at 5000 lbs towing so I dont know why a half ton would not be twice that.


----------



## Texas_Camper (Mar 10, 2007)

Re: Here we go.....

The original post was "after the fact"  and asked for our thoughts on this trailer/tow vehicle combination.  I would like to ask schmacka if he had the truck when he bought the trailer.  If the answer is "Yes", then my next question would be "Did the salesman tell you that your present tow vehicle would be adequate for the trailer you bought".  If the answer to that question is "Yes", what can we say, except to inform you that you were mislead?   I read posts on other forums and so many times this is the case.


----------



## deniloo (Mar 11, 2007)

RE: Here we go.....



We also had a F150 like yours and traded in a popup for a 28ft 5th wheel. We did all our "homework" on the weights and what we could tow so were very confident in our decision. The dealer that we bought the 5th wheel was about 3 hours from our home .We went there to pick up our new camper and after the drive home immediately started looking for a bigger truck. It was clear to us on that drive home that either we weren't going to be able to go far from home or we were going to have to get a bigger tow vehicle. We went with a 2500HD. After hearing so much on here about the fords we didn't want to take a chance. We've gone from Michigan to New York and haven't had any towing issues. When we bought the camper we had no intentions of getting a new truck too, but in order to use the 5th wheel we really didn't have a choice. Can't tell you that your truck won't pull it butI don't feel that it will pull it safely. 

3 1/2 weeks until the first outing for the season! Can't wait to get on the road again!


----------



## deniloo (Mar 11, 2007)

RE: Here we go.....

My husband just pointed out that there is a good article on this subject in this months *WOODALLS CAMPINGLIFE. *You might want to check it out.......Good Luck to you


----------



## hertig (Mar 11, 2007)

Re: Here we go.....

Ratings are misleading - deliberately.  They are used to sell vehicles.  Look closely; the ratings are for a truck with no accessories, no cargo, no passangers, just a 150 pound driver and a bit of gas.

That said, a truck which will 'tow 10000 pounds' WILL do it.  If you read the fine print, and follow all the restrictions, the truck won't fall apart (and if it does, will be fixed under warranty) and the lawyers won't be licking their chops if you have an accident (or at least not for being overloaded).  And you may even enjoy the trip, once you get rolling and as long as you are on flat ground.  Pulling near your 'real' towing limit (rating, compensated for anything extra in the truck) is very often a 'white knuckle' experiance on any grade up or down.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 11, 2007)

Re: Here we go.....

Apparently John has not seen the new Toyota commercial showing the new truck towing 10,500lb. up the pivoting bridge and it stopping just before if falls in the canyon. :laugh: 

GM also is building a 1/2 ton rated to tow the same.  These are beefed up 1/2 tons and not the "run of the mill".  You have to know what to ask for when shopping so you will get what you need.


----------



## hertig (Mar 12, 2007)

Re: Here we go.....

I've seen it, and I'll bet there is nothing else in that Tundra besides the 150 pound driver   Or perhaps there is no driver and it is all done remotely, by computer...  

Sure trucks are getting better, and perhaps we can start upping the 'rule of thumb' that 1/2 tons should generally be limited to 5000 pounds.  The ones you mention may even tow 7500 'comfortably', i.e. with a normal load of stuff and passengers in the truck and without white knuckles (if there was a driver in that Tundra, I bet his knuckles glow in the dark.    ).


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 12, 2007)

Re: Here we go.....

I guarantee you that 'canyon' was a figment of our imagination!  BTW, the 'canyon' was at the end of the 0-70mph 'closing door' commercial.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 12, 2007)

Re: Here we go.....

We forgot Ford F-150's.  As I posted previously, the new Ford 1/2 ton boasts 11,000lbs tow and 3,000lbs payload in the bed.  That's more than my 03 diesel.  What a person to think.


----------



## deniloo (Mar 12, 2007)

RE: Here we go.....

But Schmacka doesn't have a new F150 that can tow a million tons with no problem......It's an '02 and I don't think it will pull that camper safely. And I think it's a correct statement to say that what THEY tell you can tow and what you REALLY can tow are two different things. I don't know much about the new trucks and their towing capacity as a new truck is way out of my pocketbook range but our '03 F150 just wasn't enough for our 2003 28 ft gulfstream 5th wheel.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 12, 2007)

Re: Here we go.....

Hey deniloo, you are right about what Schmacka's 2002 F-150 can't tow safely.  I think we more or less addressed that in the first responses to his question.  Most of us said it's too big of a trailer to tow safely with HIS F-150.  
We tend to get off point as the days go by.  I think what we ended up pointing out to each other is that on newer 1/2 ton pickups our standard response of YOU can't tow much over 5,000lbs with a 1/2 ton pickup has to be re-evaluated and updated because of the newer designs and manufactures claims. :laugh:


----------

